# Shrek 2's video release is respectable



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

From DVD exclusive:
http://www.dvdexclusive.com/article.asp?articleID=1711&categoryID=


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

I will say that I purchased Shrek2 last Friday on release day for our weekly "family movie night".

I will also say that I'm annoyed at Dreamworks for selling me a DVD that REQUIRES me to sit through previews before bringing up the menu. It's worse than the old Disney VHS videos that would have 10 minutes of previews before the movie started because at least you could ffwd through the previews on VHS.

If this is a trend, I expect to buy less DVDs in the future.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Bardman said:


> I will say that I purchased Shrek2 last Friday on release day for our weekly "family movie night".
> 
> I will also say that I'm annoyed at Dreamworks for selling me a DVD that REQUIRES me to sit through previews before bringing up the menu. It's worse than the old Disney VHS videos that would have 10 minutes of previews before the movie started because at least you could ffwd through the previews on VHS.
> 
> If this is a trend, I expect to buy less DVDs in the future.


That's very annoying; I agree. Is it not possible to fast forward through the previews, or is that disabled too?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I will also say that I'm annoyed at Dreamworks for selling me a DVD that REQUIRES me to sit through previews before bringing up the menu. It's worse than the old Disney VHS videos that would have 10 minutes of previews before the movie started because at least you could ffwd through the previews on VHS._

This is the primary reason I reauthor movies nowadays. A quick pass through DVDShrink and no more previews. Shrek is already a prime candidate in any case because its likely to be watched over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again by my nieces.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

My wife and I settled in last night to watch Shrek 2. An hour and a half and three calls from our daughters (two calls from one of them) later we had watched a total of 15 minutes of the movie. I shut it off and we went to bed. The promo for Madagascar looked interesting, and the first 15 minutes weren't bad. I think tonite we will turn off the phones and try again.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

olgeezer said:


> From DVD exclusive:
> http://www.dvdexclusive.com/article.asp?articleID=1711&categoryID=


They need a respectable figure from it just to pay for the advertising. There are so many ads for it on TV that it makes me not want to ever see it again, much less buy it. There is such a thing as overkill!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I think 185 million in 3 days may pay for some advertising and a few executive brunches.


----------

